# Sig and av



## koekie2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi I'm new here.
Can someone please make me a signature and an avatar?
I'd be very happy!

Thanks in 'advance'


----------



## Orc (Apr 10, 2007)

*Koekie* '2'? Oh shi- LOL


----------



## koekie2 (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL!
That guy has so many posts.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 10, 2007)

what do you want in it?  Anything in particular oyu want? Colors?


----------

